# Old school internal a/d/s/ 850MX Pics



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Thought I'd share for fun my newest toy! 8x50w w/active crossover modules you can plug in (which are scarce to come by these days)...


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ya I've seen that before. I like that amp.

-aaron


----------



## Ari (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, that brings back some good memories. I was one the first one to have this 8-ch amp back in 1995/96. Well built for during the good years at a/d/s when they were still the Massachusetts company.

The plug in modules were different and were expensive back then.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man Ive wanted one of those for like forever lol

where did you find it?


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

That will make my second 8 channel a/d/s/  I'm not going to pretend I know what to do with 16 channels of a/d/s/ sweetness though.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Sell them and buy a vacuum cleaner for your trunk


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

What were the "good" years of A/D/S amps? I'd love to score one of these 8 channels too, it would really simplify my front stage amplification, lol


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

I always get that response  it was during an install!


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Pretty much anything between between 90 and when they closed shop. the power plate amps are quite cheap these days for what they are. There are certainly better amps out there these days, but at less than half the price, it's more than enough to drive almost anything in any combination. The sound quality is better than most out there today, heatsinking is definetly better than what's out there today.

The 850 is going in my wife's car i believe, and the 860 which is in my car, will stay there...

the 850MX is rated at 8x50w & ~120x4 @12v
the 860MX is rated at 8x60w & ~150x4 @ 12v

I have the manual here if you want to peruse it:

http://photobucket.com/albums/v511/Ocelaris/ads_manual/

It was incorrectly printed that the 860 was 120x4, the 860 is just an improved power supply over the 850, which boosted the output power a good amount.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

AzGrower - I'm still laughing my arse off at your comment!! Too funny.

My car, however, doesn't look much better than your's, Ocelaris. Nice amp, too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ocelaris said:


> I always get that response  it was during an install!


Perfect.... Ger-er-done!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

what kind of foam did you put under the carpet?


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

The generic term is Jute... it's simply a fiberous material that is really really cheap at home depot. I have been lead to believe on numerous occasions that fiber is better than rubber... first, the ultimate sound proofing is compressed fiberglass mat... 4lb/foot, sucks up sound like it's nobody's business. Second, what do you put in your sub box to absorb resonances? Cost 20$ to do the entire car, and made a bigger improvement than 50 square feet of asphaultic based deadening material


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

nice info Ocelaris!


----------

